# GR boy, Charlie, available in NoCal



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Here's a photo of charlie.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Charlie babe hope you find your loving family and forever home very soon.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I hope Charlie finds the perfect home.


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Charlie, I hope you will find your forever home soon. Best wishes!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Charlie's a good looking boy.

He's with Norcal Golden Retriever Rescue-

NORCAL Golden Retriever Rescue

Here's the contact info to inquire about Charlie from the info in the original post-

If you're an experienced foster, interested in adopting him or just want to inquire please contact* Bob Armstrong at 408-956-9387 or email [email protected] *Thank you.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Good luck Charlie, hope you turn out as good as Nikkie (Dona) has for us, she is a real sweet heart!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh my goodness, he sounds like a replica of our adopted boy Charlie, exactly the same in and outside the house. Its great to see he has made such progress and that the trainer will continue to work with him. I hope people see past the difficult part and see him for what he is. He really needs a firm base and a family who won't leave him go.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Charlie sounds like a wonderful boy. Praying he finds JUST THE RIGHT foster and permanent home!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

DJdogman said:


> Oh my goodness, he sounds like a replica of our adopted boy Charlie, exactly the same in and outside the house. Its great to see he has made such progress and that the trainer will continue to work with him. I hope people see past the difficult part and see him for what he is. He really needs a firm base and a family who won't leave him go.



Well said!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Here's another link to Charlie and another picture of him:
NORCAL Golden Retriever Rescue | Adoption Info
Please contact Nor Cal Golden Retriever Rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

NORCAL Golden Retriever Rescue | Adoption Info

Charlie sounds like a great dog! SO sad that he spent most of his life penned up!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So sad, praying he finds the home he deserves very soon!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for Charlie, he deserves the best home ever.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Charlie in California! He deserves the best home ever!


----------

